
19th century art depicting life in the year 2000 - jharohit
http://www.hexapolis.com/2015/11/20/late-19th-century-artworks-depict-futurism-in-the-year-2000/
======
jharohit
I tried hunting down the source of it - seems like this book called
"Futuredays: A Nineteenth Century Vision of the Year 2000" is the source
material for all these posts and has scans of the original postcards released
at the Paris World Fair. Here is the book link
[http://www.amazon.com/Futuredays-Nineteenth-Century-
Vision-Y...](http://www.amazon.com/Futuredays-Nineteenth-Century-Vision-
Year/dp/0805001204?tag=thepubdomrev-20)

------
jharohit
Found another link with a few more of these illustrations
[http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/france-in-the-
year...](http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/france-in-the-
year-2000-1899-1910/)

~~~
jharohit
There is a similar themed set of illustrations which are targeted towards
Fashion trends in the future
[http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/fashions-of-the-
fu...](http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/fashions-of-the-future-as-
imagined-in-1893/)

------
simonh
What again? Seriously, this shows up here every couple of months.

~~~
jharohit
well I could only find another listing of these postcards from 3 years ago -
don't think that counts as "every couple of months"

~~~
simonh
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10328428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10328428)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10338018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10338018)

